# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  WPF در Vista

## babalengderaz

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
اول بگم که آیا میدونستید کلمه Vista  یک کلمه زرتشتی است و معنی آن هم دانش است.
حالا آیا کسی اطلاعاتی در مورد  Windows Presentation Foundation  داره که بده و آیا این WPF  همان تکنولوژی جدید XAML  است

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

WPF/E به عنوان زیرمجموعه ای از WPF معرفی شده (E به معنای Everywhere - هر کجا) و در اکثر صحبت ها، در مورد WPF/E صحبت میشه.
WPF/E در دات نت 3.0 معرفی شد و به عنوان زیرساختی از توان نمایشی ویندوز محسوب میشه  و قراره بر روی سیستمهای Multi OS و حتی دستگاههای موبایل بکار بره. تکنولوژی WPF/E، مانند فلاش، به صورت یک plug-in برای مرورگر خواهد بود. (ActiveX plug-in برای اینترنت اکسپلورر معادل 1.1 مگابایت هست)
توان نمایش گرافیک، انیمیشن و ویدیوی Vector-Based رو فراهم میکنه و میگن رقیبی برای فلاش هست. البته این حرف به نظرم صحیح نیست و به مرور زمان، خلاف این حرف ثابت میشه.
برخلاف برنامه های سنگین ویندوز ویستا، WPF/E سبُک هست و نام خودش رو نیز تا حدودی از همین مسئله گرفته.
مایکروسافت میگه که محصول نهایی با نامی متفاوت عرضه میشه.
این تکنولوژی، بر روی دو سیستم ویندوز و مک قابل اجراست و برای انواع مرورگرهای Firefox، IE و حتی Safari اپل کاربرد داره.
مایکروسافت با افزودن پشتیبانی از NET Compact Framework. ، این امکان رو ایجاد کرده تا WPF/E روی دستگاه های موبایل هم به خوبی کار کنه.
در مورد XAML هم که پرسیدی باید بگم که یک فرآیند تولیدی توسط WPF/E، عملا برنامه ای باینری و کمپایل شده نیست که فقط نقش پخش کننده ی فلاش رو داشته باشه؛ بلکه تمام کد اون بر مبنای استاندارد و گرافیکهای ساخته شده در XAML هست.

موفق باشید.

----------


## babalengderaz

اگر می شود توضیح بیشتری در مورد  XAML بدهید. تشکر

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XAML

----------


## Chabok

سلام
در مورد استفاده از WPF در برنامه ها یه توضیحی بدهید .
آیا برنامه ی *Microsoft Expression Blend* برای همین کار می باشد ؟
خواهشا نرم افزارهایی که میشه از اونها استفاده کرد رو معرفی نمایید

----------


## hosein_scan

مدیره بخش
اگر اطلاعات کاملتری بدین ممنون میشیم

----------


## Xcalivorse

WPF چیست ؟

----------


## H2K

‫اینجا رو ببینین :

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=102127
 :لبخند:

----------


## vb_bmw

یه جاهای حرف آقا بهروز ایراد دار که مهم نیست فقط خواستم از نظر علمی درست بشه:

WPF/E به صورت پلاگین روی IE/FireFox/Safari نصب نمیشه، بلکه اون silverlight هست که این قالبیت رو داره.زبان کد گذاری هر دو(SL و WPF) همون XAML است.

WFP/E فقط روی Mac و Windows قابل اجراست ولی Silverlight نسخه وبی میشه گفت بهش با اسم Moonlight در تمام سیستم های Unix قابل اجراست.

با عرض پوزش از آقا بهروز گل! :قلب:

----------


## Zaparo

WPF/E همون Silverlight دوست عزیز بصورت plug-in روی IE و ... نصب میشه(البته اگه شما بگی به چه صورت نصب میشه خیلی خوبه) MacOs هم ساپورتش میکنه و نسخه 2 ش بیشر شبیه به یه Framework چون قابلیتهایی زیادی بهش اضافه شده مثل کنترلها شما میتونید یه Button بزارید و از Event هاش استفاده کنید ولی در 1 اینطور نبود شما باید با اشیایی گرافیکی یک Button رو میساختید و با یسری Handle کردن یکسری Event های خاص رفتاری شبیه به یه Button ایجاد میکردید XAML زبون نشانه گزاری نه کد گزاری :D 
Moonlight همون silverlight بر اساس پروژه Mono هست که تحت Linux اجرا میشه 

http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight

----------


## vb_bmw

> (البته اگه شما بگی به چه صورت نصب میشه خیلی خوبه)


www.sliverlight.net  خیلی سادست!دانلود و بعد هم نصب!




> WPF/E همون Silverlight دوست عزیز


برای اطلاعات بیشتر به کتاب Silverlight 2 Visual Essentials انتشارات firstPress صفحه 2 تا 5 مراجعه کن!

دقیقا توی این بخش تاکید شده که WPF با Silverlight یکی نیست!!!




> زبون نشانه گزاری نه کد گزاری :D


HTML زبان نشانه گزاریه!دقیقا بر عکس گفتی دوست من!توی همون کتابی که معرفی کردم نوشته که XAML قابلیت کامپایل دو طرفه داره! یعنی کد گزاریه!

پیش نهاد میکنم بیشتر مطالعه کنی دوست من!
اگه هم چیز جدیدی یاد گرفتی به منم یاد بده :چشمک:

----------


## vb_bmw

> WPF/E همون Silverlight دوست عزیز بصورت plug-in روی _IE و ..._ نصب میشه


این هم ایراد داره.

برای اطلاعات بیشتر به این صفحه مراجعه کن:

http://www.microsoft.com/silverlight...x?v=2.0#sysreq

----------


## Zaparo

1/ شما گفتی بصورت Plug-In نصب نمیشه و من گفتم چه جوری نصب میشه 




> *Microsoft Silverlight* is a programmable web browser plugin that enables features such as animation, vector graphics and audio-video playback that characterize rich internet applications . Silverlight competes with products such as Adobe Flash, Adobe Flex, Adobe Shockwave, JavaFX, and the JavaScript programming language. Version 2.0, now in beta-testing, brings improved interactivity and support for .NET languages and development tools.
> Silverlight was developed under the codename _Windows Presentation Foundation/Everywhere (WPF/E)_. It is compatible with multiple web browser products used on Microsoft Windows and Mac OS X operating systems. Mobile devices, starting with Windows Mobile 6 and Symbian (Series 60) phones, will also be supported.[1] A third-party free software implementation named Moonlight is under development to bring compatible functionality to GNU/Linux.


منبع http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silverlight

همون اولش نوشته Plug_In 
:D

دوست عزیز شما مثل اینکه حرفهای خودت هم یادت میره :d

من کی گفتم WPF دقت کنWPF/E 
:d




> *Extensible Application Markup Language* (XAML, pronounced _zammel_ [ˈzæmɫ̩]) is a declarative XML-based language created by Microsoft which is used to initialize structured values and objects. It is available under Microsoft's Open Specification Promise.[1] The acronym originally stood for Extensible Avalon Markup Language - _Avalon_ being the code-name for Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF).[2]


دیکشنری های ما declarative رو نشان گزاری ترجمه میکنن احتمالا" دیکشنری های شما کد گزاری تر جمه میکنن البته خیلی هم سخت نیست 

(XAML (Extensible Application Markup Language


فکر میکنم شما مطالعه داشته باشی بد نیست

اگه فکر میکنی کمه میخوای بازم Refrence بیارم ;)

----------


## vb_bmw

اون کتابی که معرفی کردم منبع اصلی SL هست دوستم! از ویکی پدیا فکر میکنم معتبر تر باشه! در ضمن من نوشتم قابلیت کامپایل دو طرفه داره! بیشتر دقت کن روش!

اگه تا حالا خودت کار کرده باشی منظورم رو می فهمی!

شما در مورد WPF/E شاید درست بگی ولی اگه توی سایت رسمی این موضوع ها مثل Microsoft و MSDN اگه یه چرخی بزنی می بینی که اون E/ رو برای چی گذاشتن!

در مورد Plug_in من منظورتو الان فهمیدم!از اون لحاظ حق داری!

----------


## Zaparo

> اون کتابی که معرفی کردم منبع اصلی SL هست دوستم! از ویکی پدیا فکر میکنم معتبر تر باشه! در ضمن من نوشتم قابلیت کامپایل دو طرفه داره! بیشتر دقت کن روش!
> 
> اگه تا حالا خودت کار کرده باشی منظورم رو می فهمی!
> 
> شما در مورد WPF/E شاید درست بگی ولی اگه توی سایت رسمی این موضوع ها مثل Microsoft و MSDN اگه یه چرخی بزنی می بینی که اون E/ رو برای چی گذاشتن!
> 
> در مورد Plug_in من منظورتو الان فهمیدم!از اون لحاظ حق داری!


بله خوب اینم حرفی ولی کتاب یه بار نوشته میشه ولی ویکیپدیا رو هر روز Update میشه توسط خیلی ها ممکن خود اعضای ماکروسافت هم اون رو ویرایش کنن  :قهقهه: 

خیلی عذر میخوام کامپایل دو طرفه یعنی چی؟

چیزی که ما دیدیم اینه که یه فایل XAML داره و یک کد Javascript که میاد XAML رو پارس میکنه و نشون میده بعد اینکه چون Silverlight عملا" هیچ کامپایلی صورت نمیگیره مگر اینکه شما بگی Javascript کامپایل میشه که اونم خودش میتونه ایده ای باشه  :بامزه: 

E/ به این معنی هست Everywhere یعنی هر جایی و در کل به این معنی که شما میتونی یه نسخه از WPF هست که همه جا اجرا میشه چون Cross Platform هستش و همینه که رو MacOs اجرا میشه

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

لطفاً به دور از حاشیه و در کمال آرامش و احترام متقابل بحث بفرمایید.

متشکرم. :)

----------


## vcldeveloper

> مگر اینکه شما بگی Javascript کامپایل میشه که اونم خودش میتونه ایده ای باشه


در Google Chrome از V8 استفاده میشه که JavaScript را بصورت JIT کامپایل میکنه. در موتور جاوااسکریپت Firefox 3.1 (فعلا بصورت Nightly builds ارائه میشه)، با نام TrendMonkey، هم جاوااسکریپت به کد Native کامپایل میشه.

----------


## Zaparo

ممنون ولی در Silverlight 1.0 من چیزی به اسم کامپایل ندیدم 
ولی در Silverlight 2.0 ظاهرا" همچین چیزی هست البته باز هم JavaScript کامپایل نمیشه کد #C هست که کامپابل میشه

----------


## rasool_brn

لطفا در مورد Wpf Browser Application هم یه توضیح بدین ، ممنون .

----------


## h.jaza

اگر یه نگاهی به بخش  			 			 			آموزش WPF (مقدماتی تا پیشرفته) بندازید، در فصل اول به تمامی سوال های شما جواب داده خواهد شد. از جمله اینکه WPF اصلا چیست؟ XAML چیست؟ ساختار WPF، Wpf Browser Application، Silverlight و خیلی مباحث دیگه.

----------


## rasool_brn

> اگر یه نگاهی به بخش  			 			 			آموزش WPF (مقدماتی تا پیشرفته) بندازید، در فصل اول به تمامی سوال های شما جواب داده خواهد شد. از جمله اینکه WPF اصلا چیست؟ XAML چیست؟ ساختار WPF، Wpf Browser Application، Silverlight و خیلی مباحث دیگه.


این مقاله رو خوندم ، چیز زیادی در مورد Wpf Browser Application نگفته . می خوام بدونم با SilverLight چه تفاوتهایی داره ؟

----------

